# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  Υδατοστεγείς πόρτες  (Watertight Doors)

## mastrokostas

Για να ξέρουν πως είναι και αυτοί που δεν κατεβαίνουν στα μηχανοστάσια !
Η πρώτη είναι κλειστή θέση και η δεύτερη σε ανοιχτή

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή έχουν γίνει πολλά ατυχήματα με υδατοστεγείς θύρες ρίξτε μια ματιά στο παρακάτω φυλλάδιο:
http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources...er_Annexes.pdf

Και μια διερέυνηση ενός ατυχήματος σε αυτές:
http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources...ger_Report.pdf

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μερικά στοιχέια που είχε βάλει ο mastrokostas σε άλλο θέμα:



> Επί τι ευκαιρία και μερικά τεχνικά στοιχεία 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες κλείνουν από τρία σημεία . 
> A) από την γέφυρα με διακόπτη που κλείνει όλες η από μερικούς διακόπτες που κλείνουν κάθε μια μόνη της .Στον πίνακα αυτόν υπάρχουν και ενδεικτικές λυχνίες που δείχνουν την κατάσταση της κάθε πόρτας ,ανοικτή η κλειστή .
> B) από τον χώρο που βρίσκονται οι αντλίες ( οι πόρτες κλείνουν με υδραυλική πίεση και υπάρχει σε κάποιο κατάστρωμα πάντα επάνω από την ίσαλο, η αντλία μαζί με το όλο σύστημα , )
> C) και τοπικά εκεί που βρίσκετε η κάθε πόρτα με χειροκίνητη αντλία .

----------


## Baggeliq

Σε όλα τα  Εμπορικά και επιβατικά  Πλοία  εφαρμόζεται η Διεθνή σύμβαση σια την ασφάλεια της ανθρώπινης ζωής στην θάλασσα 1974 , οπός αυτή  τροποποιήθηκε την  1 Φεβρουαρίου 1992  κεφάλαιο 2 -  Κανονισμός 15 Εφημερίδα της κυβερνήσεως Αρ. φύλλου 177 , 6 Οκτώβριου 1993 

 Διάβασε Παναγιώτη και Μόστο - Κώστα το παρακάτω  ...
http://www.yen.gr/php/download_xitem..._fek177_93.pdf

Στην πραγματικότητα τα μεγαλύτερα ναυάγια θα είχαν αποφευκτοί αν λειτουργούσαν σωστά η υδατοστεγείς πόρτες και πιο πολύ αν γνώριζαν την χρήση τους τα πυρώματα των πλοίων π.χ  …

*«Sea Diamond»*

Ρότα πρόσκρουσης, αλλά και ρότα βύθισης ήταν χαραγμένη στους χάρτες της γέφυρας του υπό ελληνική σημαία κρουαζιερόπλοιου «Sea Diamond» με τα 10 καταστρώματα και τους 1.156 επιβάτες -κυρίως Αμερικανούς- που το απόγευμα της περασμένης Πέμπτης «στουκάρησε» στη χαρτογραφημένη βραχώδη «ξέρα» που είναι συνέχεια της βραχώδους ακτής της Σαντορίνης, με αποτέλεσμα να «σχιστεί σαν τσιγαρόχαρτο» η δεξιά πλευρά σε μήκος 40 και πλέον μέτρων.

Εκατοντάδες τόνοι νερού εισρέουν στα καταστρώματα -Deck 2 και 3, όπου όμως βρίσκονται οι καμπίνες των οικονομικών θέσεων των επιβατών. Μέσα στη Νο 2040 καμπίνα εγκλωβίζονται και χάνουν τη ζωή τους 45χρονος Γάλλος και η 16χρονη κόρη του, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή ο καπετάνιος Γιάννης Μαρίνος είχε λάβει τη διαβεβαίωση από τον αρχιθαλαμηπόλο Παν. Λιβανό, ότι ουδείς επιβάτης ήταν απών από την πρώτη αλλά πρόχειρη καταμέτρηση.

Το μοιραίο ταξίδι της επιστροφής από την 4ήμερη θαλάσσια περιήγηση των 1.156 επιβατών -ανάμεσά τους και 2 Ελληνες- ξεκίνησε στις 11.00 το πρωί της Μ. Πέμπτης από το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου με προορισμό τη Σαντορίνη, στο λιμάνι της οποίας θα έφτανε ύστερα από 4 ώρες.

Ιδανικές συνθήκες

Ο καιρός είναι σχεδόν «μπουνάτσα», δηλ. ιδανικές συνθήκες κρουαζιέρας, με όλους τους επιβάτες να βρίσκονται στους εξωτερικούς χώρους των 10 συνολικά καταστρωμάτων.

Μετά από ένα άνετο και ιδανικό ταξίδι, το πιστοποιημένο ως παγοθραυστικό πλοίο -«Ice Class»- «Sea Diamond» που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1986, μετασκευάστηκε το 1999 και αγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία Louis Cruises, πληρώντας όλους τους διεθνείς νόμους ασφάλειας επιβατών και ναυσιπλοΐας, Solas 1974, Protocol of 1978, Relating to Solas 74 and Charter 111 1986 as Α two Compartment ship, το 2006 οπότε και ύψωσε τη γαλανόλευκη, ενώ ο παρακολουθών νηογνώμονας είναι νορβηγικός -DNV- από τους αυστηρότερους του κόσμου, καταπλέει γύρω στις 15.30 στη νοτιοδυτική είσοδο του κόλπου -αποκαλείται λιμάνι- της Σαντορίνης.

Οι μηχανές του «Sea Diamond» τίθενται σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα -stand by- αφού το 142 μέτρων «σκαρί» με τους 1.156 επιβάτες θα πλεύσει τον κάβο Ακρωτήρι σε ασφαλή απόσταση 6 στάδια -0,6 ναυτικά μίλια- για να εισέλθει στον κόλπο της Σαντορίνης. 

Στη γέφυρα είναι σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα ο πλοίαρχος Γιάννης Μαρίνος -είχε αναλάβει την πλοιαρχία πριν από περίπου έναν μήνα, ενώ ήταν ύπαρχος 1 χρόνο- που έχει το γενικό πρόσταγμα, ο ύπαρχος Γιάννης Αντωνίου στα χειριστήρια, ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος Χ. Γκούβελης, υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας ναυσιπλοΐας, που παρακολουθώντας τα ραντάρ και όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά όργανα ενημερώνει άμεσα τον καπετάνιο για τις αποστάσεις της ξηράς, και ο ναύτης-πηδαλιούχος που εκτελεί όλα τα προστάγματα που αφορούν τη «ρότα» του κρουαζιερόπλοιου.

Το «Sea Diamond» αφήνει αριστερά το νησάκι Ασπρο, μετά την Παλιά Καμένη, και στη συνέχεια με χαμηλή ταχύτητα 4-5 κόμβων πλησιάζει την «τσαμαδούρα» Νο 3, όπου έχει προγραμματιστεί να δέσει με 4 κάβους από την πλώρη και με 2 κάβους από την πρύμνη επάνω στις σιδερένιες «μπίντες»-δέστρες που είναι στη στεριά έτσι ώστε να «κρατιέται» σταματημένο. 

Την ίδια στιγμή το καβοδετικό βαρκάκι περιμένει για να πάρει τους κάβους για να τους δέσει στην τσαμαδούρα. Ολα πάνε καλά και τίποτε δεν προμηνύει το κακό που θα εξελιχθεί σε λίγο, ενώ την ίδια στιγμή τα μεγάφωνα του κρουαζιερόπλοιου διαφημίζουν τη θέα της Σαντορίνης, αλλά και το ηφαιστειογενές έδαφός της. Ολοι οι επιβάτες είναι στα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα και περιμένουν την πρόσδεση και μετά την αποβίβασή τους με τις λάντζες των Φηρών που ήδη έχουν ειδοποιηθεί στο νησί.

Το 142 μέτρων κρουαζιερόπλοιο πλησιάζει και πάντα με χαμηλή ταχύτητα πάει να περάσει μεταξύ τσαμαδούρων και στεριάς. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το επιχειρεί, ούτε και το πρώτο πλοίο. Οπως λένε οι καπεταναίοι των κρουαζιερόπλοιων, δεν είναι λάθος να περάσεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο ούτε ρίσκο έχει, αλλά θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή, μεγάλη ετοιμότητα, και σωστή εκτίμηση των διάφορων δεδομένων.

Στην «τσαμαδούρα» Νο 4

Ομως πλησιάζοντας την «τσαμαδούρα» Νο 4 κάτι δεν πήγε καλά και το «Sea Diamond» ήλθε πιο κοντά στη στεριά, όπου εκεί βέβαια τα νερά είναι «κρεμαστά», αλλά και κάποιοι ύφαλοι-ξέρες, που είναι συνέχεια της στεριάς. Το πλοίο με τους 1.156 επιβάτες ακουμπά στα κοφτερά βράχια και σχίζεται η δεξιά του πλευρά στο ύψος του καταστρώματος Νο2, λίγο πιο πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. Το κακό έγινε αφού σε κλάσματα δευτερολέπτων το νερό μπουκάρισε ζωντανό μέσα στο πλοίο και στους χώρους του. 

Ο καπετάνιος Γιάννης Μαρίνος θα έπρεπε ήδη να είχε κάνει τον χειρισμό αποφυγής, αλλά μάλλον δεν τον έπραξε έγκαιρα, με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να στουκάρει και λόγω του χειρισμού αποφυγής να απομακρυνθεί από το σημείο της πρόσκρουσης. 

Ο πλοίαρχος, όπως φαίνεται από τη δραματική εξέλιξη που είχε η πρόσκρουση, δεν το πληροφορήθηκε άμεσα, με αποτέλεσμα να πραγματοποιήσει κάποιους χειρισμούς -μπρος, πίσω- πιστεύοντας πως έτσι θα «ξεκολλούσε» το πλοίο από τα βράχια. 

*Οι χειρισμοί όμως αυτοί επιδείνωσαν την κατάσταση, αφού όχι μόνο μεγάλωσε το ρήγμα των 30-40 μέτρων, αλλά αποκόπηκε και καμμάτι λαμαρίνας της δεξιάς του πλευράς.* Οπως υποστηρίζουν πλοίαρχοι της κρουαζιέρας, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να εκτιμήσεις από τη γέφυρα τη ζημιά μέσα σε δέκατα του δευτερολέπτου εάν δεν έχεις πλήρη ενημέρωση τι ακριβώς έχει συμβεί εκεί κάτω. Και ότι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος καπετάνιος, με πιο πολλά χρόνια πλοιαρχίας να ήταν, με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα αντιδρούσε.

Επίσης, τονίζουν ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που επενεργούν στη «διαγωγή» ενός πλοίου που πλέει σε κοντινή απόσταση από άλλο πλοίο ή τη στεριά. Τη διαγωγή του «S.D.» επηρέασε ίσως ο αέρας, που «χτυπώντας» πάνω στα στεριανά βράχια άλλαξε κατεύθυνση και «έπεσε» πάνω στο πλοίο των 10 καταστρωμάτων. Ισως μια μικρή «στραβοτιμονιά» του πηδαλιούχου-ναύτη, ίσως μια μικρή λανθασμένη κίνηση της μηχανής, που μοιραίως στάθηκε αρκετή για να επηρεάσει την κίνηση της πλώρης. 

Πάντως, όπως επισημαίνουν, όλα αυτά θα δείξει το «Μαύρο Κουτί» -Black Box- που τοποθετημένο στην κόντρα γέφυρα καταγράφει όλες τις κινήσεις μηχανής, πυξίδας, GPS, δρομόμετρου, ανεμόμετρου, Randar, VHF, καθώς επίσης όλες τις συνομιλίες που έγιναν στη γέφυρα και τις κινήσεις που πραγματοποιήθηκαν για το κλείσιμο των υδατοστεγών και πυροστεγών θυρών, τα κουδούνια συναγερμού και τέλος τα υδατοστεγή πλευρικά.
*
Πάντως οι κινήσεις που θα έπρεπε να κάνει ο πλοίαρχος του «Sea Diamond» ήταν το κλείσιμο των υδατοστεγών θυρών στα 14 στεγανά κομμάτια του πλοίου, αν φυσικά ήταν ακόμα ανοιχτές, διότι πριν από τον κατάπλου και απόπλου του πλοίου, βάσει των διεθνών νόμων, οι πόρτες πρέπει να είναι κλειστές και να ανοίγουν όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται πλέον στο ανοιχτό πέλαγος*.

*«Σαμίνα»*

*Eυθύς αμέσως εισέρρευσαν τεράστιες ποσότητες νερού στο κυρίως μηχανοστάσιο και εν συνεχεία μέσω των ανοιχτών υδατοστεγών θυρών στα παρακείμενα αλλά και στα υπερκείμενα διαμερίσματα του πλοίου». Eπίσης αναφέρεται ότι η έκταση του ρήγματος καθώς και η θέση του δεν θα προκαλούσαν τη βύθιση εφόσον οι δύο υδατοστεγείς θύρες του κυρίως μηχανοστασίου ήταν κλειστές. Eυθύνες επιρρίπτονται και στο πλήρωμα που χαρακτηρίζεται «ανέτοιμο να αντιμετωπίσει την κατάσταση» ενώ στο πλοίο υπήρχε «χαλαρότητα στην εσωτερική οργάνωση και λειτουργία των διαφόρων τομέων, έλλειψη πειθαρχίας και αδιαφορία».* H εισαγγελική πρόταση αναμένεται να εξετασθεί ενδελεχώς από τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου Eφετών Aιγαίου και εντός των επόμενων δύο μηνών να δημοσιευθεί το σχετικό βούλευμα.

_Από αυτά τα δυο πιο σημαντικά ναυάγια έχει φανεί στον Ελλαδικό χώρο η άξια των υδατοστεγών  πορτών αν εφάρμοζαν αυτά που αναφέρει ο κανονισμούς παράγραφος 15 τότε και τα δυο ναυάγια και πιο τρανταχτό  στο «Sea Diamond» θα είχαν αποφθεχτεί θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την γνώμη σας  ._

----------

